# So looking at future houses.



## tmmii (Apr 13, 2014)

Current isn't far from being ready to sell, I'd like to have an idea on what to look for/need for a wine area in the next house. 

As much as I wish it would be something magazine worthy, I don't like payments so will stick with something reasonable and a small payment. I looked at one last week on the way home from grocery shopping that was a 4br 2.5 bath and full basement that was half finished. 

My questions are, what do you all think is necessary in a wine area? I'd like a making area, racks, possibly a tasting table, but I doubt the next owner will want a big wine cellar in a 200k house, so what options are out there? Anyone done this in a short term space before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 13, 2014)

In my experience, the making and tasting areas just sort of evolved. One thing I'm glad that I took the time for was to paint all exposed cement in the work area. Most importantly the floor. Clean up is much easier with a less porous surface. I'd encourage you to peruse the cellar and storage forum for ideas.

BC


----------



## cpfan (Apr 14, 2014)

tmmii:

A big sink, or a place to put one. Probably in the basement. That's a problem with my current house. I manage, but I wish I had a big sink. In a previous house, I had the sink but it was jammed in between a water heater and something else. Also not ideal, but at least I had the big sink.

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 14, 2014)

When considering all this, keep in mind that the ideal "climates" for making, storing and enjoying wine are all very different. 

I'll second Steve's sink recomendation. I have reasonably dedicated space in the basement for winemaking, but no running water. So I'm always running buckets full of hoses, racking canes, etc and carboys upstairs for cleaning.


----------



## tmmii (Apr 14, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> When considering all this, keep in mind that the ideal "climates" for making, storing and enjoying wine are all very different.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second Steve's sink recomendation. I have reasonably dedicated space in the basement for winemaking, but no running water. So I'm always running buckets full of hoses, racking canes, etc and carboys upstairs for cleaning.





Was thinking of a bigger single basin sink with a large counter on both sides. Cabinets underneath. Has to be something that won't make buyers wonder what and why. 

And yeah, the temperatures were something I was wondering about also. 

I've seen a lot if great ideas on here, but many of them seem to be long term. I plan on having it listed for sale within six months of buying it. 






Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 14, 2014)

tmmii said:


> I've seen a lot if great ideas on here, but many of them seem to be long term. I plan on having it listed for sale within six months of buying it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



In that case, I'd do something portable. In fact, I probably wouldn't be making that much wine during the time if I knew I'd be moving again.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 14, 2014)

tmmii said:


> Was thinking of a bigger single basin sink with a large counter on both sides. Cabinets underneath. Has to be something that won't make buyers wonder what and why.


Yep, that's what I was thinking. I just remembered what was on the other side of my big sink a couple of houses ago....the dryer. At least, it served as a place to put stuff.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is what I recommend in order of priority.. 

1) EASY ACCESS TO THE OUTSIDE!!!! my setup is one where you have double doors that are at ground level. this means I can use a had truck and wheel my grapes in (without having to negotiate any stairs). Ideal would be a basement where it is below grade on one end, while completely above grade on the other side. This means that you will also have that cooling effect at one end of the basement.

2) Sink and access to hot water. Having a sink is so nice! my first winery had no sink and I had to haul my equipment out to clean it. 

3) Lots (and I mean lots) of counter space (strong enough to hold carboys/demijohns) and shelf space. 

4) A separate heat zone - This way you can turn the heat down in the winter for just the winery. If you are married, believe me this is handy!

4) A dry well would be amazing. This way, you can hose down equipment as well as the floor when cleaning.

5) Plenty of light. 

6) Plenty of electric outlets (each and every one should be GFI).


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 14, 2014)

A seperate building with all of this stuff would be best!!!!!


----------



## tmmii (Apr 14, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Here is what I recommend in order of priority..
> 
> 1) EASY ACCESS TO THE OUTSIDE!!!! my setup is one where you have double doors that are at ground level. this means I can use a had truck and wheel my grapes in (without having to negotiate any stairs). Ideal would be a basement where it is below grade on one end, while completely above grade on the other side. This means that you will also have that cooling effect at one end of the basement.
> 
> ...




What is the easiest way to do a seperate heat zone. It'll be in a block basement, storage/laundry room. Would I be able to do enough by just shutting off vents in that room? 




Boatboy24 said:


> In that case, I'd do something portable. In fact, I probably wouldn't be making that much wine during the time if I knew I'd be moving again.



I'll probably end up there for a year, would hate to miss out on a couple juice opportunities. Hopefully I'll be able to do this a few more times and then have something more permanent and build a barn for my boat. . That one will hopefully have the walk out basement which would make hauling buckets in a lot easier. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tmmii (Apr 14, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> A seperate building with all of this stuff would be best!!!!!




In my dreams I'd be able to have a few thousand square feet for this, but I don't. Areas I'm looking at aren't going to have enough yard for much more than a simple shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2014)

A separate heat zone means that you have a thermostat just for that area. It is so nice to adjust the heat to the setting that I prefer. For example, I can turn it down to 40 degrees just before filtering in winter, and also keep it at 55-60 for the rest of the winter, while the rest of the house remains warm. 

My setup has two basement heat zones. One for the finished portion, and one for the unfinished winery. Both sections of the basement are separated by a partition.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 14, 2014)

An Unfinished area in the basement should work fine. all you need is some 2X4 counters and such (if you're only staying there a year) Are you staying in Central Ohio? My basement's temp stays at 65 (winter) to 68 (summer) which I would think is just fine for what we're doing. If it looks like you're going to stay a while put one of those cheap sinks in with a hose to the floor drain.


----------



## tmmii (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess keep it simple stupid would probably just be best. 2x4 tables and a plastic sink will work. 

Yeah will be staying in Columbus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had some luck finding sinks, faucets, counters, etc. on craigslist for my wine area. I'm sure with some patience you can find most of what you need. And for a small enough amount of money that you could walk away from it if you wanted without regrets.


----------



## tmmii (Apr 16, 2014)

Kraffty said:


> I've had some luck finding sinks, faucets, counters, etc. on craigslist for my wine area. I'm sure with some patience you can find most of what you need. And for a small enough amount of money that you could walk away from it if you wanted without regrets.




You just reminded me of a scrap yard here that sells sinks at scrap price.... Friend got a big 3 basin commercial restaurant one for scrap. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 16, 2014)

tmmii said:


> you just reminded me of a scrap yard here that sells sinks at scrap price.... Friend got a big 3 basin commercial restaurant one for scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using wine making



where is this??


----------



## tmmii (Apr 16, 2014)

Research alloys I want to say off goodale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

